# Emersed Hudoroi Substrate Ideas



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I am trying some experiments with cryptocoryne hudoroi. I'm reading that similar crypts have been kept with calcium (dolomite) mixed into the substrate at some unknown level. 

From what I see hudoroi comes from clear flowing streams and sandy/gravel substrate looking poor in organics for fertilization. Anyone know any info on water/stream parameters from its natural habitat?

Anyone have any input on growing this emersed with something beside peat or humus as a substrate?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Hudoroi is easy to grow emersed in straight Chicago tap water with pH 7.8 and average KH and calcium hardness for that level of pH.
I use a standard mix which includes Miracle Gro organic potting soil, worm castings, fine sand and small amounts of both laterite and leafmold. That is it.
The plants develop nice color when grown emersed under bright light and multiply nicely.
Bill


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Have you seen this? 
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/hud/hud.html

I find this plant fairly easy to grow in my tap water. Lots of calcium in this water.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I find hat people can either grow it or they cant. I can grow it but I get a lot of feedback that people are having a hard time with it. Looks like maybe calcium and ph are the key. My ph is around 7 here as we get a lot of snow melt for our water supply. Thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you don't have lots of calcium in your tap just mix in some crushed coral.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

What about dolomite? Like SweetSoil or similar product, its calcium and magnesium isn't it?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Apaa said:


> What about dolomite? Like SweetSoil or similar product, its calcium and magnesium isn't it?


Yup, that will work too.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks like I got it right with the substrate. The hudoroi is growing pretty well now. The ones I had growing in potting mix were 'ok' but slow. Now its growing quite well. Looks like it likes the calcium and its roots are happier.


----------

